# Hoover - Report 4/12/14



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Not much to report really, water clarity is terrible still "milk chocolate". Saw a ton of people fishing but nobody pulling anything up. There was also quite a few boats out today.

Looks like we got just another week before we'll see some action guys...


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh forgot to mention, the Karaoke Bait Shop is now open! Best bait shop bar none! The owner is cool as hell and they don't sit there and count every single minnow like The Dutchman...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

WeaponX said:


> Oh forgot to mention, the Karaoke Bait Shop is now open! Best bait shop bar none! The owner is cool as hell and they don't sit there and count every single minnow like The Dutchman...


Not sure what u mean by this...so you're supposed to get more minnows than what you pay for?..you support your local bait shops regardless of who they are IMO.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Was at Hoover lastnight and didn't do any good either. Water has that clay/creamer color to it. Not very appealing!

The guy running the Karaoke bait shop aka County Line Bait is a good dude. He's put many long hours in late at night trying to get things that anglers want at Hoover. He's a customer service oriented guy.

Dutchman has a reputation of not having the best customer service. I had an experience that put a bad taste in my mouth. The prices are ridiculous too.


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Water temp is about 50, the morning bite was decent. The fish are suspended around 15 - 25'. Water clarity does suck and the wind picking up late morning made staying on the fish difficult in a boat. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Meaning if more so happens to drop in your bucket they're not going to pick it out or anything. In fact he says his intention is to give you a few extra.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> Not sure what u mean by this...so you're supposed to get more minnows than what you pay for?..you support your local bait shops regardless of who they are IMO.


The really cool bait shops that want repeat business will take a scoop of about 8-12 and call that half a dozen and dump them in your bucket. You'll usually end up with about a dozen more than what you paid for. That kind of service goes a long way toward creating repeat business. I can see the business stand point of counting out each one to prevent loss, but fishermen see it as petty.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> The really cool bait shops that want repeat business will take a scoop of about 8-12 and call that half a dozen and dump them in your bucket. You'll usually end up with about a dozen more than what you paid for. That kind of service goes a long way toward creating repeat business. I can see the business stand point of counting out each one to prevent loss, but fishermen see it as petty.


When I go to alum and get 4 dozen minnows from Chesire Market I probably get at least 5 dozen. I can't even see the bottom of my bait bucket it's so thick with minnows. But, they are a "market" with a little restaurant attached so I don't really think bait is their top revenue generator. That and I knew one of the kids that worked there and his dad told him if he ever heard about him counting out minnows he'd punch him in the face lol. Old Dutchman is a bait and tackle store so I understand why they count them out. I always use them when I go to Hoover...I've taken reels there that needed small repairs and didn't get charged a dime so I appreciate that kind of service. Plus, they stay open all year and I'm sure their profit in the dead of winter takes a hit. I've only ever bought bait from them and maybe a drink or snack here and there so I can't speak on their prices for the lures and all that. They seem to have a pretty decent selection though.

But there have been times out on Hoover I really wished I got a few extra minnows from Dutchman. It's all relative though.


----------



## hoss233 (Jan 29, 2014)

Where is the karaoke bait shop located ??


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hoss233 said:


> Where is the karaoke bait shop located ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Corner of Sunbury & Smothers....Next to the nursery & Bel Lago.


----------



## edtaylor (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like to know where it is too. I like checking out new places


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Corner of Smothers Rd and Sunbury Rd


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have been going to the Dutchman since I was a kid. Don't go like I use to cause I got a 2 year old, but IMO they got some of the service u could ever ask for . Carry excellen Hoover bass gear almost any kind of bait and r super nice.. Did I mention they can fix/repair any rod or reel..


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been to both and definitely prefer, the Karaoke bait shop to dutchman, the guy at Karaoke just seems all around friendlier and more customer service oriented....on another note, prob the worst bait shop is the one in MillersPort Ohio when it comes to minnows...I always seem to feel cheated when i look in the minnow bucket after buying them there..


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

Can someone please update with Karaoke's phone number. The one they had listed was not current (in service). Thanks.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

When I stop in there next I'll ask for you. I know he's closed this Monday though. But after that he's open 7 days a week starting at 6am


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

I did pretty good today at Alum Creek. All 10 inches and above except for one 9 and halfer. Set the bobber at a foot and half lol. Would've stay longer but ran out of minnows at 2pm, started at 11am.


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice catch! I tried Alum with my son but ended up way north by Howard Road due to my flat bottom John boat being less than stable in the wind and waves down south. You can't be serious... 1.5 feet on the bobber?! I marked some big schools of shad off the wind blown points. 

Bait shop at Cheshire Road was super friendly but about a quarter of our minnows were mysteriously floating by the time we got to the ramp at Howard Road. 

Topped the day off by losing grip on my son's rod and casting it into Alum. Smooth move. He won't stop rubbing it in. I still don't know how that actually happened. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

No no, I meant 1 and half foot deep. The area of water we were in was about 6 feet deep.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Only problem I have with the "Old Dutchmans" is the cats. Allergic to them (plus my youngest son) and they are all over the store. But they do have a great selection of fishing gear!!!...

By the way, I still do buy bait and fishing supplies there. (but not only there).


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Stopped by the Old Dutchman last week for the first time. Nice selection and the ladies behind the counter were very friendly. They had something I was looking for. I wanted to try some "fast snaps," and they had them for $1.97, Cabelas wanted almost $10 for the same little bag! Otherwise prices are about normal, maybe a little higher than the big box stores, but the also carried a better selection of the lures they do have. Not more lures, but a better selection of the baits you go in wanting! 

Mr. A


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

I definitely agree with the lure selection being good there. Some prices are little higher but you should expect that to a certain degree from a smaller shop. Live bait selection is good except neither shop ever have shiners. Both shops give a decent enough deal though. I always buy one more dozen than i usually use and tke the leftover home and keep alive on a bubbler. Its nice to have more than one shop at hoover, especially having one a little further North.


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

I've NEVER have had a bad experience with The Dutchman.... but i will def check out the new bait store


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

County Line Bait and Tackle is right next to Kareokee store at the corner of county line and sunbury. Shane is the owner great guy treats people the right way and gives a fair poor of minows. Ph.# is 614-682-3102.


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Personally I've never used karaoke bait shop. It seems there is no where to park if you are pulling boat. Dutchman has always been good to me and I've never had a reason to go anywhere else. I even have a couple of their t-shirts that I wear often.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Both are good respectable bait shops, both owners are nice and helpful. Karaoke bait shop is called Countyline Fishin Supply and number is 614-682-3102...Old Dutchman is 614-891-2653.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone do any bank fishing at Hoover in the past few days? If so any luck?


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

614-682-3102


----------

